# Can this years Olympics bball team beat the dream team of 92?



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

Can kobe and lebron out perform johnson and jordan??


----------



## board11 (Jul 12, 2012)

It's too hard to tell...I mean your talking different competition...different times...its all personal opinion...


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 13, 2012)

Fuck NO! Fuck NO!

The 92' dream team would kill the current USA Team... Back then they didnt have no sissy ass hand check rule and no floppers if you set a screen in front of Barkley or Malone you will get your ass ran over. People forget about Scottie Pippen, what made his so good along side Jordan was his killer defense. Pippen would give Lebron fits on the defensive end, and to top it all off you have Air Jordan himself the dude could literally take over a game by himself so when the going gets tough pass the ball to Jordan he wont let you down.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 14, 2012)

u can't compare generations but i don't think they can take the 92 team


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 15, 2012)

this years team can't come close to the dream team


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 16, 2012)

lets see usa vs brazil lets kick some ass


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2012)

things like the dream team piss me off.. i had always thought that the olympics were supposed to feature no one but non pro's in them, and once they allowed pro's to compete for medals, it kinda lost it's appeal to me..

don't these pro's get enough coverage and money and exposure playing in the nba?? why the need to come over to the olympics where the up and comers should have their day in the sun so to speak??


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> things like the dream team piss me off.. i had always thought that the olympics were supposed to feature no one but non pro's in them, and once they allowed pro's to compete for medals, it kinda lost it's appeal to me..
> 
> don't these pro's get enough coverage and money and exposure playing in the nba?? why the need to come over to the olympics where the up and comers should have their day in the sun so to speak??


I was under the impression that you send your best athletes to the Olympics, which would mean pros IMO. I mean you play to win the game, right? Plus other Contries do it too. Fuck half of the NBA go play for there home country. Same with hockey in the winter Olympics. I'll put the pros in everytime. I don't want a pick up team playing to represent us in the Olympics, c'mon!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I was under the impression that you send your best athletes to the Olympics, which would mean pros IMO. I mean you play to win the game, right? Plus other Contries do it too. Fuck half of the NBA go play for there home country. Same with hockey in the winter Olympics. I'll put the pros in everytime. I don't want a pick up team playing to represent us in the Olympics, c'mon!


 c'mon?? it's the fucking olympics, they were started and are supposed to be about the best non professional athletes that a country has to represent themselves with..
i don't think it's right that any pro's play in them, be it hockey, basketball or jerking off imo.. if they wanted to be an olympian, they never should have went pro imo..

there was a time that if an athlete wanted to go pro, it meant never being able to appear in the olympics again, and i think that's the way it should be as well..

like these people don't get enough glory playing in the nba or nhl, do they really need to add an olympic medal to their collection of championship rings?? how is a non pro supposed to compete against people who play sports for a living is what i'm saying??
i do understand that for most olympic hopefuls, the olympics are their lives.. they live to train and train some more, the difference is they're not getting paid for their work, until they become professionals, which should come after the olympics the way the were designed..


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 16, 2012)

i agree w u i think we should use college players or rookies in the olympics to make it fair and no pros


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 17, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> things like the dream team piss me off.. i had always thought that the olympics were supposed to feature no one but non pro's in them, and once they allowed pro's to compete for medals, it kinda lost it's appeal to me..
> 
> don't these pro's get enough coverage and money and exposure playing in the nba?? why the need to come over to the olympics where the up and comers should have their day in the sun so to speak??


Basketball is now a world wide game and marketed all over planet Earth it's now huge in China, all of Europe, Russia and South America you do remember Lebron and company won the bronze medal one year.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

yea its huge every where now but only a few can compete with the USA


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 17, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea its huge every where now but only a few can compete with the USA


SPain and Argentina seem to give USA fits


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

yea they are the few that can play with us


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

besides argentina spain and a lucky team not many can compete w the USA


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

it doesn't matter what teams usa faces they wil dominate


----------



## Micheal99 (Jul 18, 2012)

No i do not think so they take *92 team. Well hope for the best*


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

they can't take the 92 team they are amazing this team but the dream team was a team and was amazing to watch


----------

